# Is this dining bench strong enough?



## Doug71 (5 Oct 2019)

I'm copying this dining bench for a customer

https://heartwoodtables.com/our-tables/sycamore-bench/

I'm using some live edge birch which is about 350mm wide and finishes 35mm thick.

The bench is 2m long and the brackets/legs will be about 300mm off each end so about 1.4m between the brackets.

The chap making the brackets is telling the customer it will need some more support in the middle which has got them worried, I think it will be fine.

Opinions?


----------



## Inspector (5 Oct 2019)

Sit the plank on a couple pieces of wood 1.4 metres apart and see how it behaves and feels when you stand on it. If it is too bouncy then put a stringer or two on the underside so stiffen it up. A couple half round logs would look appropriate. Some of it depends on if they are slender or if they challenge the car springs when they get in for a drive. 

Pete


----------



## MikeG. (5 Oct 2019)

Doug71":3k8yjl39 said:


> I'm copying this dining bench for a customer
> 
> https://heartwoodtables.com/our-tables/ ... /..........



Don't copy his butterflies, will you. They're poor.


----------



## Trevanion (5 Oct 2019)

MikeG.":2152s38g said:


> Don't copy his butterflies, will you. They're poor.



They don't look particularly great on all the stuff he's got with them in, not sure whether it's a design choice (or an excuse) to match in with the rustic nature of the stuff to have gaps here and there or whether it's as you say, poor.

I definitely wouldn't be trying to sell something with such a massive gap around the butterflies, I'd take the piece out and start again.


----------



## Rich C (6 Oct 2019)

A lot of people seem to think rustic means shoddy workmanship. I agree with you Trevanion, they need replacing.


----------



## TheTiddles (6 Oct 2019)

Strong enough... Maybe, try it and see, you can add stringers if nessesary.

But, blimey his work is ugly.

Aidan


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Oct 2019)

Trevanion":1wuufug8 said:


> They don't look particularly great on all the stuff he's got with them in, not sure whether it's a design choice (or an excuse) to match in with the rustic nature of the stuff to have gaps here and there or whether it's as you say, poor.


Stick with poor.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Oct 2019)

Don't forget it does help if a seat at least looks strong enought to sit on.


----------



## Doug71 (7 Oct 2019)

I did span the timber across 2 chairs and it felt fine.

I just put it through the sagulator (I know it's for shelves really) working on a load of 80kg per foot and the result said acceptable so happy with that.

Luckily butterflies needed :roll:


----------



## woodbloke66 (7 Oct 2019)

35mm thick with 1.4m 'twixt the brackets would be more than ample, but the Sagulator would give you a definite answer. Agree about comments ref the butterflies; not very clever and better IMO in much darker wood - Rob


----------



## SamTheJarvis (22 Oct 2019)

I think that will be plenty strong. You'll get a small amount of deflection of course but that's not exactly a showstopper.


----------

